# Analoge und digitale Signale in einer Leitung zusammenfassen



## Freezer86 (4 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich habe eine Frage an die Hardware-Spezialisten: Spricht etwas dagegen analoge Signale (0-10V DC) mit digitalen Signalen (0/24V DC) in einer Sammelleitung zu mischen? Voraussetzung ist wohl eine geschirmte Leitung. Können die digitalen Signale zu einer Beeinflussung des Analogsignal führen oder ist das unkritisch?
Viele Grüße


----------



## acid (5 September 2018)

Ich hatte damit bisher keine Probleme, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung ist (und ich bei meinen Anlagen so etwas vermeide).
Bei digitalen Signalen fließt ja in der Regel auch nicht besonders viel Strom, und für sehr lange Leitungen ist 0-10V ohnehin nur bedingt tauglich. 

Geschirmte Leitung würde ich dir bei 0-10V auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## hapr (5 September 2018)

Je nachdem, wie hochohmig oder niederohmig die Signalführung ist, kann es innerhalb eines Kabels zum Übersprechen kommen. Auch die Filterung der Signale und die Abtastung spielen dabei eine Rolle. Die Analogsignale sind eigentlich das kleinere Übel. Beim Schalten von digitalen Signalen mit 24V Pegel kommt es zu steilen Pegelwechseln, die sich sehr gut kapazitiv auf andere Leitungen im Kabel auswirken. Das kann also gut gehen oder zu Fehlern führen.
Gruß, Harald.


----------

